# مساعدة خريج جديد ^^



## نور عيد (8 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ..

حد ممكن يفيدني بالتالي :d
شو طبيعة امتحان تكنكال لمهندس ميكاترونكس حديث تخرج بشركة مختصة بانظمة اتوميشن عالكومبيوتر زي نظام دخول و خروج موظفين .. ؟​


----------

